# 2016-2017 Women's College Soccer ReDeux



## MakeAPlay

Guess who's leading the ACC and the PAC 12?  Some great games this weekend around the country.  Colorado is off to a 5-0 start and Duke is 5-0-1.  Clearly one was expected to be here and one wasn't.  Which of these two teams if any will be on top after the second half of conference play?


----------



## gkrent

and guess who's leading the WCC?  .  Let's see if they can hang on to it.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> and guess who's leading the WCC?  .  Let's see if they can hang on to it.


They were expected to be near the top so in my opinion not much of a surprise.  I watched them play against BYU and they did a great job bogging down their offense.  They actually scored one earlier that got called back for I think an offside call.


----------



## MakeAPlay

CaliKlines said:


> 6 pack of Firestone 805 says the Azure Diablos.


I wanted to post my reply to this on this thread as the other one has gotten waaaaaaay off topic.  If it's cool I would love this one to stay on topic.

Cali I agree with you again.  Let's try to make this a habit as you seem like a really decent human being even if I don't see eye to eye with you.  Virginia is not the team that they used to be.  They are talented and dangerous and will always be a top 10 caliber team but this recent incarnation is going to have some trouble with the Blue Devils.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> and guess who's leading the WCC?  .  Let's see if they can hang on to it.


I think they have a really good shot at it.  The one game that really concerns me is Santa Clara.  They have some very solid talent and seem to play best against the better teams.  That one is going to be an old school street fight.  Let's hope the Waves back their shivs.  I also agree that St. Mary's is a serious trap game.  They beat Cal earlier this year and as we have seen this year one team can have the ball 75-85% of the time but lose or tie if they don't put the ball in the net multiple times and give up an easy opportunity.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> They beat Cal earlier this year and as we have seen this year one team can have the ball 75-85% of the time but lose or tie if they don't put the ball in the net multiple times and give up an easy opportunity.


 This is pretty much how Colorado has won nearly every Pac12 game they've played this year...


----------



## MessiFTW

Shut up slut.  Colorado is winning because their keeper is beast mode.


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> Shut up slut.  Colorado is winning because their keeper is beast mode.


You are such a bitch, your brain must be suffering from heat stroke.  Why don't you dunk your head in a bucket of ice water to cool off some.

The funny part is you liked your own post, lol!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MakeAPlay said:


> I wanted to post my reply to this on this thread as the other one has gotten waaaaaaay off topic.  If it's cool I would love this one to stay on topic.
> 
> Cali I agree with you again.  Let's try to make this a habit as you seem like a really decent human being even if I don't see eye to eye with you.  Virginia is not the team that they used to be.  They are talented and dangerous and will always be a top 10 caliber team but this recent incarnation is going to have some trouble with the Blue Devils.


There's already a womens soccer thread.
NoGoal had his intervention and seems to be recovering nicely.
Im a very good natured and benevolent man.
You're welcome to come back to the original thread and talk soccer.
This one is a little slow.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> There's already a womens soccer thread.
> NoGoal had his intervention and seems to be recovering nicely.
> Im a very good natured and benevolent man.
> You're welcome to come back to the original thread and talk soccer.
> This one is a little slow.


You don't know when to "STOP" do you, but it doesn't come as any surprise......since, idiots keep on doing the same shit anyways!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You don't know when to stop do you!


Lighten up francis.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Lighten up francis.


I tried keeping it cool and you keep up with your shit!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I tried keeping it cool and you keep up with your shit!


It was a humorous jab.
Deal with it.
signed, Shartles.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Just got a call from the 909.
Recovery setback.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I tried keeping it cool and you keep up with your shit!


You got bent out of shape because I threw out a harmless jab, really?
You call me at my house and start squeeking about it?
I even tried to reason with you on the phone, but you wouldnt shut up and listen for two seconds, so Ill do it here.

So far you have called me everything from white trash to a bag of shit. You have posted my kid's info.
You pmd me and called me a piece of shit, and called me numerous times on a "NO caller ID" number.
Today you called me on a phone with a 909 area code, and literally squeeked non stop until I hung up.

You have stalked me, and tried to humiliate me in every way you know, why?
Because I threw a jab at you on a soccer forum.
I have been extremely patient with you, little man.

You need to grow up.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> You got bent out of shape because I threw out a harmless jab, really?
> You call me at my house and start squeeking about it?
> I even tried to reason with you on the phone, but you wouldnt shut up and listen for two seconds, so Ill do it here.
> 
> So far you have called me everything from white trash to a bag of shit. You have posted my kid's info.
> You pmd me and called me a piece of shit, and called me numerous times on a "NO caller ID" number.
> Today you called me on a phone with a 909 area code, and literally squeeked non stop until I hung up.
> 
> You have stalked me, and tried to humiliate me in every way you know, why?
> Because I threw a jab at you on a soccer forum.
> I have been extremely patient with you, little man.
> 
> You need to grow up.


When you sent a private message last night to let it lie.  I replied we are good.  Yet, you keep on going....as I told you over the phone.  So when you sent that PM....it meant it's okay for you to keep going?  Call me, if you really want to discuss.

Now you want to get support from the forum, ha!


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> When you sent a private message last night to let it lie.  I replied we are good.  Yet, you keep on going....as I told you over the phone.  So when you sent that PM....it meant it's okay for you to keep going?  Call me, if you really want to discuss.
> 
> Now you want to get support from the forum, ha!


Apparently you cant tell the difference between a a harmless jab, and all out stalking.

I pmd you to tell you that I have pictures of you, and to let things lie.
I would never have even cared who you were until you went full psycho stalker.
At that point I decided to see what I was up against to protect myself and my family.

If you think my comment about you "recovering nicely" is a personal attack, then you may have a serious mental disorder.
Would you like me to post your image on this thread?
I wont unless you approve it.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> You got bent out of shape because I threw out a harmless jab, really?
> You call me at my house and start squeeking about it?
> I even tried to reason with you on the phone, but you wouldnt shut up and listen for two seconds, so Ill do it here.
> 
> So far you have called me everything from white trash to a bag of shit. You have posted my kid's info.
> You pmd me and called me a piece of shit, and called me numerous times on a "NO caller ID" number.
> Today you called me on a phone with a 909 area code, and literally squeeked non stop until I hung up.
> 
> You have stalked me, and tried to humiliate me in every way you know, why?
> Because I threw a jab at you on a soccer forum.
> I have been extremely patient with you, little man.
> 
> You need to grow up.


I will admit I am not an angel and you need to get it through your thick skull that you are NOT the "nice and benevolent man" you think you are.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I will admit I am not angel and you need to get it through your thick skull that you are NOT the "nice and benevolent man" you think you are.


I have been extremely patient with you.
Im trying to help you.
Im a good and decent man.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Apparently you cant tell the difference between a a harmless jab, and all out stalking.
> 
> I pmd you to tell you that I have pictures of you, and to let things lie.
> I would never have even cared who you were until you went full psycho stalker.
> At that point I decided to see what I was up against to protect myself and my family.
> 
> If you think my comment about you "recovering nicely" is a personal attack, then you may have a serious mental disorder.
> Would you like me to post your image on this thread?
> I wont unless you approve it.


I am not going to hurt you or your family.... PERIOD! I am NOT stupid to jeopardize my family life, professional license, for the forum.

I posted info about you to prove that nobody on the forum is anonymous including yourself.  If that scared you, I apologize. That is the risk you take posting on the forum.  Everyone on the forum needs to understand that it's easy to figure anybody out on the forum and you can't hide behind your screen name.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I have been extremely patient with you.
> Im trying to help you.
> Im a good and decent man.


You are NOT a good and decent man when you keep acting up on the forum.  We are NOT friends, but I will extend an olive branch and ask are we good?  It means let by gones be by gones and let's stop the BS banter going back and forth...can you let by gones be by gones?  Are you good?  It means take your own advice....be a "nice and benevolent man" and stop taking jabs....if you don't you are not a "nice and benevolent man".


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> You are NOT a good and decent man when you keep acting up on the forum.  We are NOT friends, but I will extend an olive branch and ask are we good?  It means let by gones be by gones and let's stop the BS banter going back and forth...can you let by gones be by gones?  Are you good?  It means take your own advice....be a "nice and benevolent man" and stop taking jabs....if you don't you are not a "nice and benevolent man".


Very well.
I wont ever make fun of you again.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> Very well.
> I wont ever make fun of you again.


Far enough, I won't make fun or humilate you too. 

I am glad we are able to squash this, cheers


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> Far enough, I won't make fun or humilate you too.
> 
> I am glad we are able to squash this


I never felt humiliated.
Life is good from my view.


----------



## NoGoal

Bernie Sanders said:


> I never felt humiliated.
> Life is good from my view.


Good to hear!  Maybe one day if our DDs ever play each other in college, we can have a beer together and look back at this and laugh.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

NoGoal said:


> I am not going to hurt you or your family.... PERIOD! I am NOT stupid to jeopardize my family life, professional license, for the forum.
> 
> I posted info about you to prove that nobody on the forum is anonymous including yourself.  If that scared you, I apologize. That is the risk you take posting on the forum.  Everyone on the forum needs to understand that it's easy to figure anybody out on the forum and you can't hide behind your screen name.


Never hid.
Never scared.
Just prepared.
peace.


----------



## MessiFTW

NoGoal said:


> I am not going to hurt you or your family.... PERIOD! I am NOT stupid to jeopardize my family life, professional license, for the forum.
> 
> I posted info about you to prove that nobody on the forum is anonymous including yourself.  If that scared you, I apologize. That is the risk you take posting on the forum.  Everyone on the forum needs to understand that it's easy to figure anybody out on the forum and you can't hide behind your screen name.


I am surprised you have not been banned from this forum.  You are one of those people in the world that can dish it but are unable to take it.   You have the intelligence and temperament of a toddler.


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> I am surprised you have not been banned from this forum.  You are one of those people in the world that can dish it but are unable to take it.   You have the intelligence and temperament of a toddler.


Ironic coming from the guy who was warned by Dominic.


----------



## NoGoal

NoGoal said:


> Ironic coming from the guy who was warned by Dominic.


MessiFTW, did you forget you're the sick one who posted soccer girls need to do sexual favors for their ODP, club, college and YNT coaches in order to get ahead.....and why Dominic warned you.

And I edited your version compared to vulgar word you posted.


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> This is pretty much how Colorado has won nearly every Pac12 game they've played this year...


I agree.  They don't connect very many passes that's for sure.

Crazy to think that whomever wins between them and Utah will be the 5th place team and both will get in.


----------



## MessiFTW

NoGoal said:


> MessiFTW, did you forget you're the sick one who posted soccer girls need to do sexual favors for their ODP, club, college and YNT coaches in order to get ahead.....and why Dominic warned you.
> 
> And I edited your version compared to vulgar word you posted.


Again, you provide proof that you are dimwitted.  I said the other dimwitted parent on this forum does sexual favors for her DD's playing time.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

MessiFTW said:


> Again, you provide proof that you are dimwitted.  I said the other dimwitted parent on this forum does sexual favors for her DD's playing time.


We all know that shit goes on.
Its pay to play.
Politics are everywhere.


----------



## NoGoal

MessiFTW said:


> Again, you provide proof that you are dimwitted.  I said the other dimwitted parent on this forum does sexual favors for her DD's playing time.


Justify it how you like.  It's still why you were warned!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> You got bent out of shape because I threw out a harmless jab, really?
> You call me at my house and start squeeking about it?
> I even tried to reason with you on the phone, but you wouldnt shut up and listen for two seconds, so Ill do it here.
> 
> So far you have called me everything from white trash to a bag of shit. You have posted my kid's info.
> You pmd me and called me a piece of shit, and called me numerous times on a "NO caller ID" number.
> Today you called me on a phone with a 909 area code, and literally squeeked non stop until I hung up.
> 
> You have stalked me, and tried to humiliate me in every way you know, why?
> Because I threw a jab at you on a soccer forum.
> I have been extremely patient with you, little man.
> 
> You need to grow up.


Again, NO Gonads, What a dick.


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Bernie Sanders said:


> Very well.
> I wont ever make fun of you again.


I will.


----------



## Friesland

Bernie Sanders said:


> We all know that shit goes on.
> Its pay to play.
> Politics are everywhere.


Really? I never new that went on! I miss all the good stuff. D even had two women coaches in her career. And they started her without me sleeping with either of them! If only the D had been a little less talented, away tournaments would have been so much more interesting... dang.  Seriously tho - I never even thought of that! Actually, now I'm kind of hurt. I was pretty buff back then too. sigh.

Meanwhile, was there something in the thread title lead me to believe there might be something about college soccer or something in here?


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Friesland said:


> Really? I never new that went on! I miss all the good stuff. D even had two women coaches in her career. And they started her without me sleeping with either of them! If only the D had been a little less talented, away tournaments would have been so much more interesting... dang.  Seriously tho - I never even thought of that! Actually, now I'm kind of hurt. I was pretty buff back then too. sigh.
> 
> Meanwhile, was there something in the thread title lead me to believe there might be something about college soccer or something in here?


Nope.


----------



## Friesland

Bernie Sanders said:


> Nope.


I been away a while. I forgets where I wuz!


----------



## Sheriff Joe

Friesland said:


> Really? I never new that went on! I miss all the good stuff. D even had two women coaches in her career. And they started her without me sleeping with either of them! If only the D had been a little less talented, away tournaments would have been so much more interesting... dang.  Seriously tho - I never even thought of that! Actually, now I'm kind of hurt. I was pretty buff back then too. sigh.
> 
> Meanwhile, was there something in the thread title lead me to believe there might be something about college soccer or something in here?


BTW, I wonder if MAP ever had that sharp tooth fixed?


----------

